# Cam Question



## Froz3n00 (Oct 24, 2003)

What are the best cams to get if i still want good driveability and a good idle? i r n00b


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

the stock ones?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

LOL!!!!  true dat... 

depends on what year engine you have... besides the 91 intake cam swap onto newer SR20s, no aftermarket cam will give you a nice idle... it will always sound lopey...


----------



## Froz3n00 (Oct 24, 2003)

lol k... which ones are better than others... i heard jwt pretty good... this true?

oh btw... like i said... i dont really know a lot about cams, but can you describe a lopey idle... i really dont know what it is or how it feels. also i wanted to know if the engine light will come on from the OBDII if i get the cams.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Well, you can look them up here (search function, just type in "cams sr20" and "jwt s3" or "s4" or "tomei") or www.sr20forum.com

lopey idle means just that... it sounds like a diesel truck or V8 when idling, and will sometimes die on you, depending on how aggressive the cam profile is... the more aggressive, the worse the idle.

tomei and jwt are the most popular cams (only? hmmm...)... tomei is older and thus cheaper, has better idling characteristics, and provides less power than either jwt (but still a lot more than you'd get from a new muffler...) JWT S3's are supposed to be very streetable, while S4s give you more power, at the cost of poor idle. ...

This is the onus of almost all NA Modified cars... you really will sacrifice your idle and low rev smoothness for power... (took as a week to get one old civic to actually idle...) ...I'm no expert on cams, but you will find a lot of articles and info here, on sr20forum and in www.NissanPerformanceMag.com . Good luck!


----------



## Froz3n00 (Oct 24, 2003)

cool tyvm... also one more thing... will a lopey idle just sound shitty or will the car shake too?


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

the car will shake if you have motor mounts if not then your shifter will shake. tomei has cams that are larger than JWT cams but they require valve springs.

strictly speaking with no valve spring modifications the S4's offer a lopey idle (mine have NEVER died at idle) and excellent top end (see my dyno in a lower thread). 

to give you an idea of how the idle sounds i have big block chevy guys looking at me sideways at stop lights. I have been around v8 guys when tuning my car and they always say "that's the way a car should sound"

as always 
YMMV
O


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi
I have a 304 cam in my daily driver and holds idle at 900 - 1000 rpm with a slight shaking
Btw, it has dual solex/mikuni carbs... And with conservative driving it gives around 40 kpg...


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Forgot to say its a joy to drive...


----------

